# Looking for social contacts/meeting new people



## 1297873 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi all,
as I mentioned in the Welcome thread, I´m mainly here because I want to meet new people and get some social contacts. I´m a 26 year old german guy who recently moved to Athens. I´m working as an IT specialist for a telecommunication. In general I would be in for nearly everything, see something from the city, go out for coffee/beer or whatever arises. I life in Pefki (this seems to be a suburb for only families), so it´s some kind of hard to get new contacts here. Looking forward for some answers, if you need additional information or just want to get in touch, feel free to contact me.

Cheers, Marc


----------



## dias132 (Sep 7, 2015)

In which IT company do you work if you don't mind me asking? . I am a computer scientist as well and i work as a web developer in e-commerce at a big company in Maroussi , Athens .


----------



## 1297873 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi, I'm working at Unify. I think it's located in Metamorfosi. Sounds nice, would you like to tell me some basic stuff about you?


----------



## dias132 (Sep 7, 2015)

I work at Cognity SA . I am a native Greek as you will have already inferred and i am 25 (24.5 to be more specific) . I assume you just came in Athens . What's your first impression?


----------



## 1297873 (Aug 26, 2016)

Looks like a solid job!  Yeah, I'm here now since 5 weeks. The first impression is pretty fine so far, but I didn't came around that much until now to be honest. May I ask for your name and if you are male or female?


----------



## dias132 (Sep 7, 2015)

Male. My name is Kwstas. Nice meeting you (online hehe).


----------



## 1297873 (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice to meet you too, that's the way it's working for IT people  If you want, you can add me on Facebook (Marc Noack), so we can get in touch mor easily!


----------



## dias132 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeap IT people are like that  . I will add you on Facebook later as i have work to do now . Hope you enjoy your life in Athens.


----------



## dias132 (Sep 7, 2015)

I sent you a fb request (if i found the right Mark hehe)


----------



## coby (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi,

How about joining some sportsclub? That's always a good means to meet people.

Especially this one looks nice: the Athens Strollers. It's free, international and you meet people in a relaxed atmosphere. 

i guess with your job you're sitting around enough already :ranger:


----------

